
Microsoft exec: Desktop application software is not dead - nickb
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20071023/tc_infoworld/92822
======
cstejerean
Sounds like a statement Microsoft would like to make. After all they've been
loosing most of their recent battles on the web.

